# ATI supercharger



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok so if i install the ATI supercharger will i lose my A/C?


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Nope 



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR CURRENT SPECIALS and PRICE MATCH PLUS POLICY! *

*WE HAVE YOUR FORCED INDUCTION NEEDS COVERED WITH - ATI, VORTECH AND MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ALONG WITH STS TURBOS!*


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Lose your A/C?!? NOBODY would buy one if they lost their A/C!


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

I see some people that take the AC out of their street cars to save weight. That is one option that I wouldn't want to give up!


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

Any comments on the ATI setup versus the Magnuson?


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Both companies produce a good product. It just depends on what you are looking for. The Magnuson provides boost from just off idle so your feeling that between 2000 and 2500 RPMs. Great for a daily driver! The ATI's boost comes on higher in the RPM range (usually about 3000-3500). This one has greater capibility if your looking to build a big 600hp horsepower motor.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

When people ask, I always recommend a positive displacement supercharger for street-driven cars. The power is so much more streetable and a lot more FUN. Having 80% of your boost by 2200 RPM is a great feeling. It's a no-brainer to get the Magnuson in my opinion.


----------



## GTO_Mike (Jul 24, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about the Pro Charger superchargers? A friend of mine keeps telling me they are sweet but I don't really know much about superchargers.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Not sure about the Maggie, but don't the ProChargers need an oil change every so often?


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

how childish and obsessed do you have to be to remove the AC on a street car? retarded.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

any thoughts on the vortech system?


----------

